# Comparison of between Unimat 3 and Sherline lathe wanted



## tmuir (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting a third lathe that fits inbetween my watchmakers lathe and my bigger chinese lathe for using for clockmaking.
I know both of these lathes you can get attachments for them to make them a lathe / mill. 
Has anyone had experience with both of these lathes and can offer opinions as to which they prefer?

Also can someone tell me what would be required to do if I ship a Sherline from the US to Australia? We use 240V in OZ but I understand the Sherline uses a 90V DC motor and can take 110 to 240V AC input to run it. So would I be correct in thinking all I need to do is change the power plug to an Australian plug?

Thanks


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 18, 2009)

tmuir  said:
			
		

> Also can someone tell me what would be required to do if I ship a Sherline from the US to Australia? We use 240V in OZ but I understand the Sherline uses a 90V DC motor and can take 110 to 240V AC input to run it. So would I be correct in thinking all I need to do is change the power plug to an Australian plug?



Sorry I can't help you with Unimat opinions, but I can tell you the Sherline will work on both 240v and 110v.
From Sherline: 
"Electronic circuitry built into the speed control supplies a constant 90 VDC output to the motor regardless of the input current from 100VAC to 240VAC, 50 or 60 Hz, so Sherline machines can be plugged in and used in any country in the world without a transformer as long as you have the correct wall plug converter.."
http://www.sherline.com/dimen.htm


----------



## tmuir (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for that.
I figured as much but wasn't sure.


----------



## sportandmiah (Jul 18, 2009)

I pondered for MANY MANY months on whether to buy a Unimat or a Sherline. The main disadvantage for the Unimat is that it uses bars versus a standard bed, and what I read from users was that the bars tended to flex under certain forces. I'm sure the Unimat is fine, but I opted to buy a Sherline. The Sherline is light years ahead in quality and craftsmanship compared to say, a HF Micro Mill. Plus, the Sherline is basically the Unimat but modernized. It is silky smooth, no lag or play on cross-slides, and an absolute delight to use. Plus, there are a ton of accessories and attachments for it. Sherline is priced higher than most others, but the quality of the machine and accessories is soooo nice that you know where the extra money was spent. Finally, they are a very nice company. I emailed them a few times when I was looking for a used one, and immediately returned my emails. I ended up getting lucky, and bought a new in box 4000 with standard accssories, plus a 3 jaw chuck, adjustable tool post, and live center, all for $400US (ebay seller was clueless).


----------



## tmuir (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm leaning towards a Sherline and want to import it from the US as a New Sherline 4100 lathe with no tools or chuck costs $1639 OZ ($1316 US) here and the 4410 Lathe with no tools or chucks costs $1895 OZ ($1521 US).

At that price it is way cheaper to pay $200 or $300 US freight to Australia than buy one here which is just outrageous.

Even better if I can get a second hand good condition Sherline


----------



## Shadow (Jul 19, 2009)

I have used both the Sherline and Unimat 3. I own a Unimat SL and Unimat 3 that I bought when it first came out in the late 70's. I purchased a Sherline for a former employer as the company would only allow that one in my location. 

The Unimat DB and SL models used round bars for the bed and crosslide. There is an amount of swarf build up that collects in the crosslide carriage ways. The tailstock is a bit more difficult to slide due to it's short contact with the ways. The Unimat 3 has a cast box type bed with one v-way and one flat way. It is a bit more difficult to adjust the gibs on the carriage than the Sherline.The crosslide is more like a larger lathe. The motor is two speed with step pulleys and the mandrel is driven by round belts. On this model threading is accomplished by a follower system. A power longitudinal feed is also belt driven. I understand many of the accessories available for the Unimat 4 still fit the Unimat 3 and Seig makes a near copy of the Unimat 4 but some accessories may not fit the Unimats. A vertical milling /drilling attachment bolts to the back of the bed but it is not the most sturdy for milling and the Unimat 4 model offers a crosslide mounted vertical slide. Sherline has some chucks that fit the 14 x 1 Unimat 3 spindle thread size. One feature of the Unimats that Sherline does not have is a threaded tailstock spindle the identical size of the headstock.

The Sherline uses a toothed belt driven from variable speed motor. A very hand item are the larger resettable handwheels that the Unimat 3 does not have. It has threading capabilities through change gears. The crosslide is fairly large providing a large clamping area with two T-slots similar to full size lathes. The tailstock uses a morse taper for accessory mounting.There are many more accessories for the Sherline than the Unimat 3 including a number for clockmaking. A vertical column milling attachment is available and the headstock/motor can be used on another dedicated milling base. One can also get a long bed version that can allow valuable length for longer drill bits, etc. There are some aftermarket parts for a mill setup. 

You would not be disappointed with a Sherline.


----------



## Jadecy (Jul 19, 2009)

tmuir - check your personal messages. I think we can work you a deal on a brand new sherline.


----------



## cfellows (Jul 20, 2009)

I know you asked about a comparison of the Unimat and the Sherline. But, have you considered a Taig? It will cost you a lot less than a comparable Sherline and it has about the same capacities.

Chuck


----------



## tmuir (Jul 20, 2009)

Don't know much about Taig.
I was leaning towards a sherline as they make a lot of accessories that you need for clockmaking.
To Taig do similar accessories?
Also are they 240V machines?


----------



## cfellows (Jul 21, 2009)

Regarding the 220v motor, you can buy the taig without a motor and supply your own. As far as attachments go, I'm sure Sherline has a lot more.

Here is a pretty recent thread on this forum about the Taig:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=5292.0

Also, here is their WEB site:

http://www.taigtools.com/

Here are the advantages of the Taig (in my opinion):

- Ground Steel Ways (I think the sherline is aluminum alloy). 
- Taig is less expensive

Advantages of Sherline:

- Variable speed motor
- More types of accessories
- Much larger customer base

The unimat 3, in my opinion, doesn't compare to either of the above two lathes, at least in terms of price and available accessories.

Chuck


----------



## Hal (Jul 22, 2009)

One nice feature of the Sherline lathe is the variable speed drive system.

Once you use one, you won't want to be without one.

It's so nice to be cutting along and reach over and turn the knob to adjust the speed.

Hal


----------



## MatiR (Jul 22, 2009)

Tmuir, I would post on the Sherline group at http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/sherline/

There is at least one expert clockmaker there and others with Unimat, Sherline and Taig. I expect that the feedback will be extensive and useful in making your choice.

I have the Sherline short and long lathes, the 2000 mill and a bunch of accessories. All have performed as advertised - I am completely satisfied with their performance. 

M.


----------



## Cbowler (Jul 23, 2009)

Tmuir,
I have owned a Sherline for about a year and a half now and am delighted with it's performance. As a beginner it is quite forgiving and has loads of accessories. It is easily converted to a mill with a vertical milling column, although there is a premium to be paid here versus buying a Sherline mill outright.
Others have mentioned the Taig and had I known about it at the time I may have considered this option - I like the idea of steel beds. Also, I know that some have fitted the Sherline varaiable speed motor to their Taig - perhaps this offers the best of both worlds.
Cole


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 23, 2009)

The Sherline lathe has a steel bed, but the saddle and cross slide are anodized aluminum.


----------



## tmuir (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the info.
Yes I have now found Taig is sold in Australia fitted with a variable motor.

I think this purchase may be on hold for a little bit unless I find a cheap second hand one as my home PC is playing up and I expect it will die very soon so that will cost me over $1000 to replace so there goes the money for the lathe.

Guess I need to do some more over time at work.


----------



## bentprop (Jul 23, 2009)

The Sherline was originally the Australian Clisby lathe,so you may have more luck trying to find one of those in oz.AFAIK the parts are interchangeable.Clisby also had a long bed version.
http://www.clisby.com.au/
Good luck with the comp,I just upgraded the motherboard and processor,giving the comp a new lease of life.


----------

